#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-09-02
<fox38> Bonjour à tous
<fox38> je suis nouveau en trduction
<fox38> j'aimerais avoir quelques conseils
<YoBoY> salut fox38
<YoBoY> je t'en prie, pose tes questions :)
<fox38> Dasn les traductions, quand on rencontre des "%d, %s" ou des blises on les laisse comme tel ?
<fox38> balises*
<YoBoY> c'est bien ça :)
<YoBoY> tu as déjà fini de lire nos guides ?
<fox38> non pas encore
<fox38> j'aurais peut être du avant de poser des question --'
<YoBoY> oui et non, tu peux aussi poser des questions en les lisant. Ils sont loin d'être parfaits ;)
<fox38> ok
<fox38> mais du coup en plus des traductions j'aimerais coder pour Ubuntu
<fox38> je m'éxplique :
<fox38> il y a quelque années j'ai suivi le tuto du C sur SDZ mais comme je n'avais pas de projet j'ai rapidement abandonné
<fox38> maintenant j'aimeris m'y mettre plus sérieusement
<YoBoY> c'est pareil avec tous les langages. Faut pratiquer pour vraiment apprendre
<fox38> du coup, par ou commencer ?
<fox38> C'est sur
<YoBoY> ça dépend de ce que tu recherches et du langages que tu veux utiliser
<fox38> J'imerais commencer par le C
<YoBoY> dur
<fox38> j'ai déjà de l'éxpérience dans ce langage
<fox38> ???
<YoBoY> les soucis c'est que les projets existants écrit en C sont souvent des projets qui nécessitent une bonne dose de maîtrise de ce langage
<fox38> A ok
<YoBoY> donc forcément, pas à la portée d'un débutant
<fox38> et un bonne maitrise du système d'éxploitation par la même occasion du coup
<fox38> et du coup tu me conseillerais quoi ?
<YoBoY> le C de nos jours c'est plus utiliser quand tu as besoin d'une grosse optimisation, d'être proche de la machine. C'est bien d'apprendre le C parce que ça t'apprends au passage comment "pense" un processeur et ce qui est autour
<YoBoY> Par contre si tu veux facilement intégrer des projets, je te recommanderai de t'interresser au python, c'est en vogue, facile à apprendre, orienté objet, et ça il y a des tonnes de projets qui l'utilisent
<fox38> okidoc merci
<fox38> Je vais voir tous sa du coup
<fox38> bonne soirée a +
<YoBoY> ok :) n'hésite pas à repasser
<YoBoY> et si tu es sur Paris ou la région, n'hésite pas à venir sur les événements ;)
<fox38> A par contre je suis sur Grenoble =)
<YoBoY> tant pis pour toi :D
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-09-05
<keiroshiro_> bonsoir
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2017-09-07
<rbecheras> Salut !
<rbecheras> Je suis architecte web et contributeur open source, et j'aide parfois à traduire quelques projets
<rbecheras> Je n'ai encore jamais traduit pour ubuntu, c'est la première fois que je viens voir le site des traductions ubuntu/fr
<rbecheras> Aujourd'hui je venais vous voir pour une chose en particulier.
<rbecheras> Je voudrais ouvrir une discussion (ou la rejoindre) à propose de la traduction du logiciel disponible dans bash sous le nom `free`, qui a pour objectif de renseigner sur l'utilisation de la RAM et de la SWAP par l'OS
